# Who all runs mud motors?



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just curious,  post pix of your rig. We need to get up a meet and greet and ride one day. Make some trails and have a few beers!


----------



## GACarpMAN (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## vrooom (Oct 17, 2013)

Channel markers beware


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 17, 2013)

^lol


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol I take it yall were at the poker run?


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 17, 2013)

That the dude that hit one?


----------



## JMB (Oct 17, 2013)

1652 Xpress DB with a 27hp Mudbuddy Longtail

Replacing the ghetto front spotlight with LED


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

My buddy was driving my triton hull and hit a channel marker!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2013)

Been there and done that.  Had a good little rig. Just not that good for the open water That I hunt.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Gaducker (Oct 17, 2013)

Cant find another one.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Oct 17, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Cant find another one.



That boat looks like it is 30ft?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 17, 2013)

Its a man that's fo sho.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

The limo of duck boats. Makes my 16' look like a kiddy toy! My boat looks pretty crazy with me in it anyway at 6'4 300lbs!


----------



## alvishere (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice rides


----------



## obadiah (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll have to get a picture of mine.  New to me, but it is a 1644 with an '05 23hp mudbuddy on it.  Slow as molasses b/c it needs a prob bad and has pods on the back, but even though its slow it gets me there.


----------



## derek054 (Oct 18, 2013)

1648 Crawdad with a 24hp Beavertail


----------



## caver101 (Oct 18, 2013)

We already had a get together....where were you? 





1648 with 27 prodrive


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 18, 2013)

caver101 said:


> We already had a get together....where were you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man no one Iinvited me!


----------



## Barroll (Oct 18, 2013)

We should do one on oconee...


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Need to get a ride up somewhere, bout done waited to long to try and coordinate though being that hunting season is among us.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 19, 2013)

We could plan something for next February


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have any pictures on my computer. For the last 2 seasons I ran a1648 Grizzly and a mild built 23 Dixie. I sold that setup and just bought a .100 1751 Weldbilt and I am having a 35hp Dixie built to go on it. Thinking about doing pistons and cams in the 35. Just gotta see how it runs stock first.


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 19, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 19, 2013)

Just a heads up somebody has a mud motor for sale in the local tellnsell a local sale paper here in Savannah for a 100 bucks. Its not me. If you are looking for one this might be you. Just thought you mud motor folks might wana know.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mudrunner Ive got heads, rods, roller rockers, cam, mikuni carb with K&N, and exhaust and my little 23 rolls pretty good. I wanna do pistons soon! A ride around February would be cool. It would be nice if the water was warm enough to get in whenwe take breaks from riding!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Poker run at Seminole a few months ago. Good stuff


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate i missed the gawaterfowler run. I just couldnt make it because of work. 

I am in for a feb run.


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 21, 2013)

dillakilla12 said:


> Mudrunner Ive got heads, rods, roller rockers, cam, mikuni carb with K&N, and exhaust and my little 23 rolls pretty good. I wanna do pistons soon! A ride around February would be cool. It would be nice if the water was warm enough to get in whenwe take breaks from riding!



There is a fella in Bryon that supposedly builds some nasty Briggs motors. May see what he can do with a big block. 
I bet I am the first one at the scene of the crash.....


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Im not far from Byron. Thats a handy piece of info incase I ever need some tuning done!


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mud runner said:


> I don't have any pictures on my computer. For the last 2 seasons I ran a1648 Grizzly and a mild built 23 Dixie. I sold that setup and just bought a .100 1751 Weldbilt and I am having a 35hp Dixie built to go on it. Thinking about doing pistons and cams in the 35. Just gotta see how it runs stock first.



This has gotta be Cale? Its Brian, didnt know you were on GON


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 23, 2013)

JMB said:


> 1652 Xpress DB with a 27hp Mudbuddy Longtail
> 
> Replacing the ghetto front spotlight with LED



What kinda speeds you getting with the setup?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2013)

Mud runner said:


> I don't have any pictures on my computer. For the last 2 seasons I ran a1648 Grizzly and a mild built 23 Dixie. I sold that setup and just bought a .100 1751 Weldbilt and I am having a 35hp Dixie built to go on it. Thinking about doing pistons and cams in the 35. Just gotta see how it runs stock first.




Cams? You got more than one?


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 26, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Cams? You got more than one?



Prototype. Secret squrreil type stuff..... Nah just so used to building twin Kawaski motors now everytime i talk about a v-twin its always cams.


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 26, 2013)

quacksmacker09 said:


> This has gotta be Cale? Its Brian, didnt know you were on GON



Yessir. We gotta get together and do a little riding and hunting.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Oct 26, 2013)

That we do, one weekend need to meet up at Adams and blast and ride.


----------



## Mud runner (Oct 27, 2013)

quacksmacker09 said:


> That we do, one weekend need to meet up at Adams and blast and ride.



I am in. Bring the RZR and I will bring the Ranger and we can try and cross his swamp.


----------

